# looking for a car mechanic in Limassol.



## nick2806 (Mar 26, 2011)

Could you please suggest an honest, hardworking, experienced and not expensive mechanic in Limassol area? 

Mechanic should speak English and/or Russian. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I can tell you where to look, I can't vouch for any of your requirements though as mechanics fall under the plumber/electrician category of unreliability based upon workload.


----------



## nick2806 (Mar 26, 2011)

zin said:


> I can tell you where to look, I can't vouch for any of your requirements though as mechanics fall under the plumber/electrician category of unreliability based upon workload.


I just thought people will advise their own mechanics that they trust their car. 
There are a lot of mechanics in the city, but a few that develop trust of people 
If you know what I mean


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've heard good things about the mechanic right opposite Foley's school from 2-3 different people. Again though I suspect the type of car you have and your expectations would determine whether you are happy with them.


----------



## nick2806 (Mar 26, 2011)

zin said:


> I've heard good things about the mechanic right opposite Foley's school from 2-3 different people. Again though I suspect the type of car you have and your expectations would determine whether you are happy with them.


The only way to find out is to try them out 
 
I don't know where school is, but I hope I'll find its location through google search


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

St. Nicholas round-about take the exit which takes you towards St.Nicholas church/Carrefour etc... First left after taking the exit is the road Foley's school is on, can't miss it.


----------



## nick2806 (Mar 26, 2011)

zin said:


> St. Nicholas round-about take the exit which takes you towards St.Nicholas church/Carrefour etc... First left after taking the exit is the road Foley's school is on, can't miss it.


superb! 
i will try tomorrow 
as my engine cooling system needs to be looked at 

thank you Zin ! 

PS. do you have their phone number by any chance?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry no, and I don't remember their name either. They are literally round the corner from Zorbas bakery opposite Foley's school.


----------



## nick2806 (Mar 26, 2011)

zin said:


> Sorry no, and I don't remember their name either. They are literally round the corner from Zorbas bakery opposite Foley's school.


Tried them. i will not recommend them to anyone. 
reason: i asked them to have a look my suspension. they did not call me or inform in any way, just charged a lot work that i did not ask them to do. plus level of their english is poor i'd say. 

This is my opinion about this garage.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

nick2806 said:


> Could you please suggest an honest, hardworking, experienced and not expensive mechanic in Limassol area?
> 
> Mechanic should speak English and/or Russian.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hi mate I doubt you'll get a response on here they're all paphos people. What sort of mechanic are you looking for? Proper mechanic or fitter?? Electrical? 
Regards Darren


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

nick2806 said:


> Tried them. i will not recommend them to anyone.
> reason: i asked them to have a look my suspension. they did not call me or inform in any way, just charged a lot work that i did not ask them to do. plus level of their english is poor i'd say.
> 
> This is my opinion about this garage.


Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you. It's a shame really, I hope they didn't take advantage of you because you didn't speak Greek. Please let me know if you need a mechanic again and I'll be happy to come along and take you somewhere else and make sure they understand what you need.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Top bloke zin, very kind if you to offer this to a fellow forumee!


----------



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

Did you find a mechanic? Only just saw this now. 

I used a guy for pre-purchase check when I bought a car. Stopped me buying a couple of cars that would have cost me a fortune to fix, really knows what he's doing and he is an ex-british army mechanic. He's called Dougie and his number is 96575039. Most of his work comes from his army mates but I would think he would be able to fit you in...worth a call anyway.


----------



## Dan74 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi, any recommend a good mechanic who can give check over a classic car I am looking at buying in Paphos? Thanks


----------

